# solenoid replacement?



## gleasowv (Jun 19, 2011)

Scotts 1642 won't turnover. put new battery in, no go. jumped together solenoid threaded lugs and it will turnover. Will this be fixed by replacing the solenoid?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,it should take care of the problem,although,you should check the fuse,in the harness,first.Also,connect a test light,or a meter to the wire on the small terminal of the solenoid,and turn the key to the "start" position,sitting on the seat,clutch down,etc.,just as if you are trying to start it.If it shows voltage,replace the solenoid,if not check the connections,fuses,and ign. switch.


----------

